

Ask HN: Did I get in cheap because of Visa? - uilogical

About a year back I joined a startup in San Francisco which was acquired by one of the big four companies. I am on H1B visa and had 7 years of experience by that time. I accepted salary of $122,300 for Data Analytics Lead position.<p>Did I get in cheap because of H1 visa ? I am seeing hundreds of 22 yrs old getting more than $100k as starting salary.  I am quite good at technical stuff, actively code and have fair understanding of business as well. I can&#x27;t change job right now since in 6th yr of visa.<p>If I was American citizen would I have commanded more salary ?  I see many posts going around for negotiation but what&#x27;s effective strategy to negotiate when you are on visa.
======
hackerboos
The predicament of the H1B is that they've got you over the coals unless you
can make them believe that you don't returning to your home country.

6 years on a H1B - can't you get a Greencard? Won't you have to leave the US
for a year anyway after your 6th year?

It's easy to read HN and think that everyone makes a boatload of money. I read
that patio11 turned down a consulting gig that offers $750k a year. He must be
one of only a handful of people to have an opportunity like that. It's
certainly the exception, not the norm.

The #TalkPay discussion has been quite good in bringing people back down to
earth. Developers that I admire and are clearly better than me are earning not
much more than I do and much less than the figure you have quoted.

I'm going to have to call you out on the 'hundreds of 22 years olds earning
more than $100k'. In the Valley, New York maybe - then again I can't see this
being the majority.

~~~
NhanH
>The #TalkPay discussion has been quite good in bringing people back down to
earth. Developers that I admire and are clearly better than me are earning not
much more than I do and much less than the figure you have quoted.

Out of curiosity, since I was out of the loop about the whole #talkpay thing,
which developers do you have in mind with that statement?

~~~
hackerboos
James Coglan was one of those that revealed figures. Just search on the
hashtag to find more.

------
chrisBob
It is your employer's job to pay you a living wage that keeps you working
there. Do you want a raise? Have you asked for one?

I would frown upon an employer paying you less if you were an equal candidate,
but if you are a non-native english speaker and they have to sponsor the visa
then I think it is reasonable to pay you less because of the additional costs.

